# First Project, Welding Cart



## Wally (Aug 12, 2018)

While pretty simple compared to a lot of the projects I see on here I thought I'd post my very first welding project since taking up the hobby. Learned a bunch and reinforced a lot of the things I should have learned in the You-Tube videos I've been watching.
The three that pop out the most is first, tack EVERYTHING together first, check for square and level then start welding , trying to not putting to much heat into any one area at a time.
Second, practice the route your going to weld first to make sure you dont get jammed halfway though a weld. Forgetting this one makes for some ugly welds and a lot of grinding, which takes us to the third learning moment.
Don't forget to change that new Auto-Darkening helmet back to "Weld" after using it to grind. Real hard to weld when your vision has a big green dot in the middle because you forgot that last one.

Next project, a proper welding table.

I'll post a couple pics once I figure out how, not letting me at the moment. I looked at the posting pictures thread and still not clear on what I need to do or if I can from my iPad Any advice anyone has would be appreciated.


----------



## Janger (Aug 12, 2018)

Testing uploads...


----------



## Jwest7788 (Aug 12, 2018)

Wally said:


> I'll post a couple pics once I figure out how, not letting me at the moment. I looked at the posting pictures thread and still not clear on what I need to do or if I can from my iPad Any advice anyone has would be appreciated.




Image issue was on our end. Is fixed now, go ahead and try again per @Janger 's note above!

JW


----------



## Wally (Aug 12, 2018)

Here’s a few pics. Still need to get some Diamond plate for the bottom shelf  Thanks John and Josh for helping me get these pics up


----------



## Wally (Aug 12, 2018)

So, they seemed to work for a bit but are they still? Not seeing them or Josh's dog on the other thread anymore either.


----------



## Janger (Aug 12, 2018)

Pictures are working for me now. Nice cart Wally. I Like the cord racks and red paint. Is your mig a 220V? Looks like many voltage ranges - my little 110V Lincoln only had 4 settings.


----------



## Wally (Aug 12, 2018)

Ok I’ll try posting from Chrome





















































Janger said:


> Pictures are working for me now. Nice cart Wally. I Like the cord racks and red paint. Is your mig a 220V? Looks like many voltage ranges - my little 110V Lincoln only had 4 settings.


Mine is also 110v but yea, 5 voltage selections.
While the red paint matchs the Lincoln it's actually a nod to my grandfather Walter Moen, who was a welder and also a Massy Ferguson Dealer in the sixties so the colour is Massy Red.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 12, 2018)

Wally said:


> While pretty simple compared to a lot of the projects I see on here I thought I'd post my very first welding project since taking up the hobby. Learned a bunch and reinforced a lot of the things I should have learned in the You-Tube videos I've been watching.



Great job Wally! Excellent work--looks much better than I've seen for most first time projects. Really nice.


----------



## Wally (Aug 12, 2018)

CalgaryPT said:


> Great job Wally! Excellent work--looks much better than I've seen for most first time projects. Really nice.


Thanks, I really do appreciate that.  Was a lot of fun and I feel I learned a bunch while doing it. Can't wait to start the next project.


----------



## Everett (Aug 12, 2018)

That looks good!  Kind of fun that getting a welder means a guy needs to make a cart for it, made a cart/table when I got mine but yours looks much more pro!  Color matching the rims is a nice touch.


----------



## Wally (Aug 13, 2018)

Everett said:


> That looks good!  Kind of fun that getting a welder means a guy needs to make a cart for it, made a cart/table when I got mine but yours looks much more pro!  Color matching the rims is a nice touch.


Thanks. When I bought the welder the fellow I purchased it from had mounted on a mobile base from a pressure washer. It worked to move it around but it wasn't what I wanted. The wheels were salvaged from it.


----------



## Wally (Aug 13, 2018)

Time to start planing a small welding table that will fit in my garage, which as you can probably tell doesn't have a bunch of spare room. To fit it where I want when stored out of the way the top will be 30x60 max. I want to build it with slide out or flip up side tray that wil hold a chopsaw at the right height to use the rest of table to support long pieces but then get out of the way when I don't need it and store the saw underneath also. 
Right now the biggest challenge for me going to be finding the metal. Metal Supermart has it but wow is it pricey. The other thing to work out will be the top. One big piece of sheet (heavy to work with and probably pricey) or slats that make clamping up in anyplace easier plus easier to work with when building. Maybe half and half. Probably come down to what I can salvage. If anyone has ideas where to find the steel I need at a good price I'd appreciate the advice.


----------



## PeterT (Aug 13, 2018)

Nice build. Look forward with what you come up with. Search our forum for a table John Conroy built. Might be bigger than what you are contemplating but he had some neat portable-ization & rotation/setup features. I also see various weld table 'kits' and/or component parts available in the States that are (water/laser) cut with tongue & groove type assembly and hole patterns on the table to accommodate clamps & things. Guessing they would be expensive to ship, but again might help with idea phase.


----------

